# Uber Strike ratings



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Has anyone worked while the strike was going on (from 10/16 to 10/18) and suddenly noticed that your ratings went way down?

I took about 14 trips and my daily rating was 3.0. Had done absolutely nothing wrong. No drama, no scene, I was at my best mood, and there couldn't possibly had been anybody who held a serious grudge against me. No sugarcoating either....

I have a hunch that this is due to some of the Uber protesters posing as riders who are giving away bad ratings to any driver who are working during the strike. Idk how else I could explain it because my ratings were perfect before this strike happened.

Since there's 1 more day until the strike ends, will it be wise to not work so the protesters who are posing as riders won't lower my rating? I feel like they're giving bad ratings because it seems more effective then to simply cancel requests. Another thing is the number of minimum fares. I had maybe 3 people who only wanted to move a couple blocks away from their pick-up location so they won't have to pay much just to give drivers the rating they want us to receive.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

It's because riders are hearing about the strike in the news and now have animosity against all Uber drivers. You would think they would be grateful that you're not participating, but that's not the kind of logic you're going to find with the taxi hating crowd. I love the irony..


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It's a shame you didn't participate in the strike. It would be wonderful irony if you got deactivated.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> It's a shame you didn't participate in the strike. It would be wonderful irony if you got deactivated.


I don't have the luxury of sitting around and doing nothing for a whole day. If I knew from the beginning that this "strike" will accomplish anything that would make Ubering a much better experience, then I would happily participate but
frankly, it's not going to.

And my 1 day rating went up to 4.5. So yeah, maybe I did manage to pick up a couple of decent people. I have yet to receive a warning from Uber so I don't need to worry about deactivation knowing that I'm doing just fine to get by.


----------



## SneakyPete (Sep 24, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> I don't have the luxury of sitting around and doing nothing for a whole day. If I knew from the beginning that this "strike" will accomplish anything that would make Ubering a much better experience, then I would happily participate


You can't have it both ways ! Either you are able to take a day off or you are not, but to initially say you cant but then you can sounds really silly.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> I don't have the luxury of sitting around and doing nothing for a whole day. If I knew from the beginning that this "strike" will accomplish anything that would make Ubering a much better experience, then I would happily participate but
> frankly, it's not going to.
> 
> And my 1 day rating went up to 4.5. So yeah, maybe I did manage to pick up a couple of decent people. I have yet to receive a warning from Uber so I don't need to worry about deactivation knowing that I'm doing just fine to get by.


Scab!!


----------

